# Grassy Pond Open...Nov 9th Ga boys tourney trail



## 7smitty14 (Nov 5, 2013)

The GA Boys will be having an open tourney this sat !!

Location- Grassy Pond (lake park ga)

Time safelight - 2pm

Entry- $60 which includes big fish

Payback - 90%

Weigh in best 5 fish..all must be 12 inches to be legal

all fish must be released back into grassy pond

3 ounce penalty for dead fish

Grassy pond address - 5360 Grassy Pond rd lake park ga 31636

be at lake by 530 am to get payed up and signed in and to launch boat. safelight is around 6:15

229-560-5646 for questions

* No alabama rigs are allowed in this trail


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Nov 10, 2013)

Wish I knew about this earlier.  No bama rigs is blasphemy.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Nov 26, 2013)

Don't bass at Grassy have to be 14" to be legal?


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Nov 27, 2013)

Think the sign at the ramp says 12, not sure though.


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Dec 1, 2013)

14 at grassy,  made it a point to look at the sign today.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Most all Florida lakes have a 14 inch limit but the club is suppose to buy permits for the anglers to boat 12 inch fish for that day only... The sign at grassy does say 14 .... Not that it matters much anymore.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 26, 2014)

I guess some ga lakes are starting to do the same. Which in my opinion it's a good thing for trying to catch trophy fish.


----------

